# Indoor Allergies



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I hope your vacuum also has a hepa filter on it also, but carpets will always have stuff clinging to it.

Hate to say and it probably is not an option for you, but you may need to find a new home for the cats, many people have allergies to cats and no other animals, I should no. I am allergic to cats, not real allergic but after 3-4 of days in a house with cats i start sneezing and have watery eyes..... No other animal gives me allergies and rarely does pollen even give me allergies.

.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

One of our dogs has really bad allergies; nothing helped her except cyclosporine (sp?). We also ripped out the carpet in most of our house and replaced it with tile that looks like wood. We have a Hepa filter on our vac and in our central air unit.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Lucky for me I am not allergic to cats. I am mostly allergic to dust mites, mice and gerbils.


----------

